
Facebook BANS deepfake videos in run-up to 2020 election - n-david
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7859725/Facebook-remove-deepfake-videos-run-2020-U-S-election.html
======
notkaiho
Yet doesn't do anything about the "shallow" fakes or other misinformation.
Great stuff.

